# From CELE to AERE



## excerciseboy (24 Mar 2007)

Hi Every body. this is my first time posting, but defiantly not the first time reading. Usually all of my questions have been answered in the past, but this time i had a personal question and need the help of the experienced. 
I just got my offer of ROTP for CELE , but i was hoping for AERE (my first choice). my question/ concern is that if I accept , are there ways to change to AERE. (Because first year courses are similar for engineers).
I do have acceptance to other universities for aerospace engineering. 
The dilemma is that I want to be part of the CF, but i also want to do aerospace. And my ROTP offer only allows me to do only one.  
What do you guys say?


----------



## eerickso (24 Mar 2007)

If you find someone to trade trades with, you would likely be able to do it. However, it is very difficult otherwise.


----------



## DVessey (24 Mar 2007)

First, I'd just like to clear something up:
CELE and AERE are military occupations. They have nothing to do with 'similar first year courses'.
At RMC, the Mechanical Engineering department has begun offering an aeronautical (or aerospace, not sure which) specialization.
Almost any science or engineering degree is applicable to either CELE or AERE.

Now, for changing from CELE to AERE, this process is called a VOR (Voluntary Occupational... Reassignment? I know the acronym, don't think I've ever heard anyone spell it out before though :S ). You can put in a request for this, although it's never guaranteed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## observor 69 (24 Mar 2007)

For what it's worth, doesn't CELE offer more career opportunities than AERE such as courses, postings etc.?

Ya I know you love aviation, but....see above!


----------



## excerciseboy (25 Mar 2007)

Thanks for all the help. Some misconceptions are gone and the choice seems clearer. I'll keep you guys posted on what I'll do. But this doesn't mean that I'm closed for suggestions.


----------



## excerciseboy (31 Mar 2007)

SO, I took the offer, and very glad to have done so. i praise this site, and the (helpful) people that are on it, in helping me make an informed decision. thanks


----------



## ChaosTheory (13 Apr 2007)

Well I am currently a CELE too and I know it is possible to change trades as I this was not my first choice.  You can apply for a VOT ever year I believe, before December in which you can voluntarily change your trade.


----------



## Jonathancc (11 May 2007)

Hi Everybody!I was reading some posts here and you said that you were selected for your second trade as a CELE although your preference was Aerospace Engineering, you also mentioned that you had offers for Aerospace Engineering in a Civilian University. I would like to know what was approximately your final average to receive that offer?Do the guys from the Universities only look at your marks or they also look to other stuff(Community work)?Would really appreciate if you could answer me these questions.


----------



## excerciseboy (24 May 2007)

Hi there

I had a 94% average in grade 11 and a 95% in grade 12 midterm. to get into almost any civilian university you just need a high average. But to get into RMC you need to be a high performance all-rounder. RMC primarily places emphasis on their four pillars during selection, which are academics,athletics, bilingualism and leadership. this means that you should :  have high marks ,  have high fitness level (play school sports, exercise regularly), have experience being in a leadership role(job, community service hours, participate in extracurricular activities, inter school competitions ), be bilingual to some extent ( it is not required but emphasis is placed on it). For me, i probably did very well in the academics section and OK in fitness and leadership. and i didn't speak a word of french. So there you go. try to be an all-rounder, not a nerd


----------



## Jonathancc (25 May 2007)

Hi there!Thank you for your reply. Did you have physics, maths, chemistry and stuff?What did you learn exactly in these subjects?I´m not from Canada so the curiculum programs work differently here.For example do you guys lear galileu´s relativity and einstein´s relativity in physics, do you guys lear probablilities and first and second derivates in math?Thank you once again for your reply.Greets see ya


----------

